

What Loggly Learned About Scaling with Apache Storm - lanstein
https://www.loggly.com/what-we-learned-about-scaling-with-apache-storm

======
medriscoll
Nice piece and love the "no log left behind" philosophy.

Recognizing every company's use cases are different, we've found Storm has
worked quite well for us. We run an always always-on ingestion service with
sustained peaks north of 1 million EPS.

We presented a talk at Strata two months ago on the Kafka --> Storm --> Druid
architecture that we rely on:
[http://youtu.be/kJMYVpnW_AQ](http://youtu.be/kJMYVpnW_AQ) .

